# jet/boat options



## newyota (Aug 11, 2021)

I know I have been getting some good input on the subject.Been going back and forth on boats mainly and only looking at the 60/40 and 40/30 depending on boat rating.I stopped at the local river marina.Known them for a long time and river rats to say the least and no there boats and set ups pretty much.The one brother told me when I said I wanted a smaller boat he said whatever you do go wide.Wider the better for jets.Now that has me re-thinking boatsShowed me someone’s tunnel jet Tracker and said it was a Dog due to it being narrow.I would like a forward center steering I think,and that does limit me on size and my wallet.I just hate buying a brand new boat after reading the guy here that got the Bass Pro 25hp set up and not liking it.I will try and post pictures of what I been thinking I would like as far as steering.The Alumacraft waterfowler needs a center console and remote added if I pursue it.It is 1650 with the 40/30 Johnson.This boat just feels so big to me after having the 1440 for 12 years.I would love to have a Jet and forward steering on it but it would limit me on hp and my transom seems less than adequate but risers are available but it’s a riveted boat.The one old Jon with forward homemade steering aluminum box is a 14ft/with a prop.Never ending saga it seems for not just me I guess.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 12, 2021)

What is the question?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 12, 2021)

You might need to piece together what you want. Look for an open floor plan mod-v jon and then find the steering/console setup you want and the motor you like. My boat actually had a prop motor on it when I bought it and the center console was back farther. I found the Merc jet and moved the console forward. I was able to sell the prop motor for almost the same as I paid for the jet so I got lucky there.

Here's a 1448 (which is probably the narrowest I would go) with a prop motor but an open floor plan that you could add a forward console to. Maybe search on 1448 or 1548 boats. I prefer the mod-v vs the flat front boat if you're looking at jon boats.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/842758976667839/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3Acb771118-145f-4de2-a096-46d9573736ba


----------



## newyota (Aug 12, 2021)

JL8Jeff said:


> You might need to piece together what you want. Look for an open floor plan mod-v jon and then find the steering/console setup you want and the motor you like. My boat actually had a prop motor on it when I bought it and the center console was back farther. I found the Merc jet and moved the console forward. I was able to sell the prop motor for almost the same as I paid for the jet so I got lucky there.
> 
> Here's a 1448 (which is probably the narrowest I would go) with a prop motor but an open floor plan that you could add a forward console to. Maybe search on 1448 or 1548 boats. I prefer the mod-v vs the flat front boat if you're looking at jon boats.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/842758976667839/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3Acb771118-145f-4de2-a096-46d9573736ba



Thanks…Had a long talk with a guy that is a local “go to”guy that puts together boats they way a river boat should be and does a lot of fabricating.Explanned a lot about jets and types of boats and said to stay away from A$$ trackers as he calls them unless you reconfigure them and not to go under a 48” floor for sure.Not fond of stick steers but says they are responsive and pushes stand up center consoles.Has done all kinds of conversions.Gave me a ball park price on putting on a center console on a boat.I think if I want to do it right and least amount of headaches for myself he might be the one to set up a boat if I find one cheap enough..thanks for the help..have to take my time get it right the first time when I do it.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 12, 2021)

I prefer the stand up center console myself. I moved mine forward up to the edge of the front deck. I could have mounted a shorter console on the deck itself to get it farther forward but I'm happy with my setup. I can still sit in a beach chair on my front deck and relax if I'm not fishing.


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Sep 17, 2021)

If you buy a boat with an open floorplan, whatever you do, do not get the console mounted too far forward. I put my console at the edge of my front deck on my 1648 Crestliner w/ the 60/40 Merc 2 stroke. It works great when I fish with a buddy. If I am by myself, however, the front plows. Even when trimmed up as far as I can to avoid pump cavitation, it is still bow heavy. I wish I had mounted my console 2 feet further back. That is probably going to be my winter project starting very soon.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 18, 2021)

idruthrbfishin said:


> If you buy a boat with an open floorplan, whatever you do, do not get the console mounted too far forward. I put my console at the edge of my front deck on my 1648 Crestliner w/ the 60/40 Merc 2 stroke. It works great when I fish with a buddy. If I am by myself, however, the front plows. Even when trimmed up as far as I can to avoid pump cavitation, it is still bow heavy. I wish I had mounted my console 2 feet further back. That is probably going to be my winter project starting very soon.



That's kind of strange that your boat is so bow heavy. If you look at the picture of my Lowe 1652 you can see it sits lower in the back and I have the battery under the console and a 25 lb anchor up under the deck and it still sits bow high. I even had to put transom wedges on with the motor to get it to point the bow down enough when fully trimmed in to avoid porpoising. Do you have any pictures of your boat sitting in the water showing how bow heavy it is? Do you have wet foam up under the decking maybe?


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Sep 19, 2021)

JL8Jeff said:


> idruthrbfishin said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a boat with an open floorplan, whatever you do, do not get the console mounted too far forward. I put my console at the edge of my front deck on my 1648 Crestliner w/ the 60/40 Merc 2 stroke. It works great when I fish with a buddy. If I am by myself, however, the front plows. Even when trimmed up as far as I can to avoid pump cavitation, it is still bow heavy. I wish I had mounted my console 2 feet further back. That is probably going to be my winter project starting very soon.
> ...




Maybe I mislead you...it is only bow heavy when on plane with my fat butt at the console :LOL2:


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Sep 20, 2021)

JL8Jeff said:


> idruthrbfishin said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a boat with an open floorplan, whatever you do, do not get the console mounted too far forward. I put my console at the edge of my front deck on my 1648 Crestliner w/ the 60/40 Merc 2 stroke. It works great when I fish with a buddy. If I am by myself, however, the front plows. Even when trimmed up as far as I can to avoid pump cavitation, it is still bow heavy. I wish I had mounted my console 2 feet further back. That is probably going to be my winter project starting very soon.
> ...



just looked at your picture again, yeah, mine is probably 2 feet further fwd than yours is. Otherwise, pretty much the exact same setup.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 20, 2021)

My boat has a pretty big deck so the console is not too far forward. I did see somebody else out on the river yesterday with their console at least 2-3 feet farther forward than mine and he was riding with the bow up pretty good. Is your gas tank in the back along with the battery or is a lot of that weight in the front of the boat?


----------

